# Greetings from Amish country in the Heartland of the USA....



## Stanelle (Dec 26, 2005)

My online name is Stanelle Yodere and I live in Amish country!  This gives me a unique out look on life as compared to the average person,..American,..but I am always willing to listen and learn new ideas and stories if they are not too radical.  
And as with all new folks,...I might have a few surprises for you!!:thumbl: 

........Stanelle


----------



## Lorlie (Dec 26, 2005)

*Hey Stanelle*,. 

I too am a Newbie, so Hi back to you,. Never met a real Amish person before, or even a fake one for that matter, only ever seen Amish on telly.
Then again not sure too many Americans have met totally ditsy insane real live Irish women too often so maybe we are quits,.

Anyway, just wanted to say Hi, so ehhh Hi!.

*Lorlie*


----------



## delirium (Dec 26, 2005)

A wild guess that your not actually Amish Stanelle, otherwise you would not be here, a warm welcome to you.


----------



## Lorlie (Dec 26, 2005)

HENCE,. 

I know nothing of the Amish Community,. 

God Im only here an Hour and already I look like a flippin nut head,. 

NO MORE WINE FOR ME PLEASE,. LOL



*Lorlie*


----------



## Nickie (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello there Stanelle, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Janelle_34 (Jan 16, 2006)

Lorlie!! your new here,, but soo loved already.. Welcome Stanelle.. I love Amish Country.


----------



## Stanelle (Jan 16, 2006)

Let me just say that I have a conservative point of view. Thanks to nickle,..Lorlie,...and ....delirium for your greetings here! Nickie,..as soon as I finish this post,..I intend to visit you website! I like new websites!!

I am just hoping that this forum is better that the last few that I visited!! One, that I was a member of, treated it's posters like a baby treats its' diapers!! That forum,..however,..was an unmoderated forum and I soon lost respect for it! 

From what I have seen here,..this forum seems to be a tightly run ship where folks can say things in clever ways and inventive ways and not have to worry about studding every other statement with swear words or offensive pronouncements to get the other readers attention. 

What makes a writer is not what a person so much says, but how they say what they have to say in original ways that are clever and entertaining...and in a manner which show wit and intelligence and not a person's tendency to show.."how low..they can go!" 

Do I sound like a prude? Perhaps,..but then,..maybe that is why I might get published!!

........Stanelle


----------



## Stanelle (Jan 16, 2006)

Howdy..Janelle 34!  That was a 'quick response!  You are on the ball!  I am surprised by such a "janey-on-the-spot!"  

Do you have any interesting stories here that I might read,..Miss Janelle?  I am very much interested in reading new stories by folks with fresh new ways of expressing themselves...with out "out-house" references!!  

I also dislike reading stories with other folk's bedroom fantasies in them....especially if such stories get  get turned into a study of "comparative anatomy" or basic "procreative biology!!"  I can read my son's basic biology book for that!!!  

Anyone here have the ability to express tried and true ideas in new ways?  

Stanelle wants to know!!


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jan 16, 2006)

> One, that I was a member of, treated it's posters like a baby treats its' diapers!!


 
hehehe.

Oh, I think I'm going to like you.

Welcome to WF. I think you'll fit in here nicely.


----------



## Londongrey (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stanelle and welcome.

Don't worry about erotica, none of it here and offensive language will normally get the moderators attention.  Trolls are normally banned and sent back to skulk under the bridge.

I think you will enjoy it here too.

Alex


----------



## Janelle_34 (Jan 17, 2006)

Stanelle, I write alot of different things. Depends on my moods I guess. I can be this loving sweet person, then I can turn into the wicked witch


----------



## delirium (Jan 17, 2006)

Shes not joking either


----------



## Janelle_34 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah thanks Delirium


----------



## delirium (Jan 17, 2006)

no problem


----------



## Stanelle (Jan 17, 2006)

Janelle!  Janelle!  

I don't know you well!  

And as to your moods,

..I cannot yet tell!!  

But for the "howdy,"

..I thank you and delirium,  

And proffer a friendly hand,

...No matter what may come!!"

.....Stanelle


----------



## delirium (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Stanelle (Jan 19, 2006)

Where is a good place to adopt a nice house cat?


----------



## Stanelle (Jan 20, 2006)

*Last time around.....*

Well,..folks,..at least you know that I'm here..and I'm not shy!!!


----------



## Stanelle (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good Lord!*

it's been almost FIVE years since I first posted here!!  Rip Van Stanelle wakes up, brushes the cobwebs from her eyes, and looks about!!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 12, 2010)

Good morning, Rip Van Stanelle!


----------

